# hybrid vs iron



## bobalbertyjr (Aug 8, 2012)

I have only been playing since July 4th 2012, bought my clubs (Adams Tight Lies box set)

Went 95 saturday, my first game in double digits,  

I'm considering leaving my hybrids at home for awhile, and throwing a 4 and 5 iron in my bag (inlaws gave me an extra set of no name clubs when i started playing)

I have yet to get a nice shot off with the hybrids, but the irons i have been playing I feel pretty comfortable with.

Pro's / Con's your thoughts?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

First of all, welcome to the forum.

Honestly, if you find your hybrids difficult to hit, you would be in a big minority, specially for the level at which you mentioned you play. Are you trying to sweep them off the ground instead of hitting down on them like an iron? Can you describe the bad results you are seeing with them so we can make reasonable suggestions?


----------



## jimmight (Sep 10, 2012)

Can you describe the bad results you are seeing with them so we can make reasonable suggestions?


----------



## bigwave916 (May 30, 2012)

jimmight said:


> Can you describe the bad results you are seeing with them so we can make reasonable suggestions?


Is there an echo in here?


----------



## Get Under Par (Oct 18, 2012)

Most beginners can't hit a 4 or 5 iron any better than they can hit a hybrid. Hitting a 4-iron isn't like hitting an 8-iron. I have actually never owned a hybrid club (I think I used one long ago but don't remember). My brother-in-law uses one and is always saying how much he likes it, but he has only been playing a little over a year.

I say take if you can hit them well, then take them out to the course.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I have the Adams A20s senior set and Like DennisM points out I was trying to sweep the ball instead of hitting down on te ball, I like em.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

bobalbertyjr said:


> I have only been playing since July 4th 2012, bought my clubs (Adams Tight Lies box set)
> 
> Went 95 saturday, my first game in double digits,
> 
> ...


Play what works for you. I have no irons higher than a 5I in my bag, and I've been playing for 40 years. For me that works best. Maybe not for you. Or it may be the style or fit of that particular hybrid that gives you trouble. There are a lot of things that can come into play to make a club easier or harder to hit. What works for Joe may be unusable for Sam... That's golf. :dunno:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I've got nearly 60 years in the game and personally, I think hybrids are one of the best developments in clubs since heel & toe weighting.

The fact is, when I use a long iron like the PING G15, the massive sole on it let's me use the iron as effectively as a hybrid would be. When I use more of a players club like the i15, the hybrid is infinitley more preferable.

I got a PING i15 hybrid with 17 degrees loft and it's replaced my 3 wood. I only lose about 10 yards of distance and I'm much more consistent with the hybrid.

My 20 degree hybrid fills a gap where a 3 iron would be and the lowest iron in my bag is my 4 iron. I can definitely see where a 23 degree hybrid in replacement of that 4 iron could be in my future.

What I haven't learned to do is hit all the alternative shots with a hybrid, like those shown in an article in the magazines where they hit chip and run shots from the fringe and such.

Part of what also makes hybrids so useful to me is the golf course I play most often. We have a lot of short par 4 holes with doglegs you simply can't hit over because of houses and tall trees. It's just not worth the risk to hit a 250 yard drive and leave 100 yards to the green when you can hit a 200 yard hybrid into the widest part of the fairway and have a 130 yard shot in.


----------

